# And then the fight started . . . . .



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I was explaining to my wife last night that when you die you get reincarnated but must come back as a different creature.
She said she would like to come back as a cow. 
I said, "You're obviously not listening."


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------

